

Ask HN: Which companies or startups in SF give tours of their offices? - rnesh

I'm heading up to San Francisco from Los Angeles this weekend. It will be my first time there. I would like to take a tour of any software company or startup that would allow that, but I don't know of any that would (unless I know someone that works there).<p>Anything that has to do with programming/computers/startups/etc would be interesting to me. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should do while in SF?<p>Thanks.
======
SwellJoe
If you're driving, I'd recommend a brief detour to the Computer History Museum
in Mountain View. It's just off 101, next to Microsoft and Google. On the
weekend you can see a Babbage engine run, and on the first and third Saturday
of the month a PDP-1 fully restored and running Space War (and the docents
doing the demos are the guys who wrote Space War, among other awesome stuff).

Schedule:

<http://www.computerhistory.org/hours/>

I go every month or two, whenever a friend is in town who hasn't visited. It's
always fun.

It's no startup, but it _is_ an enlightening experience for an entrepreneurial
nerd. Those that do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it, you know?

------
earl
Um, who are you, what are you doing, and why do you want to see a startup
office?

Here's pics of one of them: [http://blog.earlh.com/index.php/2009/07/building-
a-zip-line-...](http://blog.earlh.com/index.php/2009/07/building-a-zip-line-
at-scribd/)

~~~
rnesh
I'm a 23 year old student, finishing up my B.S. in Computer Science. I've
recently started working on my own startup with a friend (I'll be posting it
on HN when I have something to show) and trying to find a balance between that
and school.

As for my reason for wanting to see a startup office, I've seen a lot of
pictures (thanks for posting those), and as enjoyable as they are to look at,
I would like to see the environment for myself. For me, it's about taking a
closer look into the culture which interests me. I've wanted to travel to SF
for years now, and see the tech culture that everyone speaks so highly of.

